# Sochi o Soci



## infinite sadness

Qual è la maniera più giusta per scrivere in italiano il nome della città russa Сочи, Sochi o Soci?


----------



## mipordos

In piu' occasioni ho avuto modo di leggere la parola Sochi.
Un saluto


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io, però quella è la trascrizione inglese. E' come dire Moscow al posto di Mosca, no?


----------



## mipordos

Ritengo che in questo caso la trascrizione italiana equivalga a quella inglese.


----------



## lingpil

Salve a tutti,

non conosco le abitudini nei giornali italiani, ma ci pensando logicamente la sola ortografia giusta è quella nella scrittura cirillica. Quindi non vedo alcuno motivo di scrivere i nomi russi utilizzando la transcrizione inglese per tutte lingue europee. Secondo me, "Soci" in italiano è altrettanto giusto come "Sochi" in inglese e "Sotschi" in tedesco.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Anch'io sono d'accordo con Lingpil, infatti da buon italiano scriverei *Soci* così come lo si pronuncia così. Su wikipedia addirittura scrivono *Soči ..*ma mi fermo qui, basti solo pensare alla diatriba sulla corretta traslitterazione di Kiev/Kyiv.

Salute e buone Olimpiadi a tutti!


----------



## mipordos

Penso che, in ogni caso, la trascrizione sia necessaria per una questione di intelligibilita. Nei telegiornali la pronuncia adottata e' SOCI, mentre nei giornali la trascrizione adottata SOCHI probabilmente deriva da quella inglese. Trattandosi di un evento internazionale la lingua inglese, come spesso accade, ha la meglio
Un salute a tutti e buon divertimento!


----------



## Remus65

Ma ecco, questa è la risposta! Ogni lingua ha le sue trascrizioni per nomi geografici. Pero io non sono in grado di dare una risposta. D'altronde sarebbe impossibile trovare istantaneamente trascrizioni per tutte le località, per tutte le città del mondo (senza un certo rompicapo). Se la città, il paese non è tanto celebre, come farai a trascriverla? La risposta è: la scrivi come è scritta nella lingua originaria (per quanto possibile). Come farai a trascrivere per esempio il nome di un villaggio nepalese? Non lo trascrivi! Diciamo che lo devi scrivere in grafia inglese (per esempio), oppure così come lo pronunciano gli aborigeni. Per me Soci va benissimo in italiano. Ma, ancora una volta, dovrebbe essere un italiano per dare la risposta.


----------



## Sempervirens

In lingua italiana per gli Italiani, in lingua francese per i Francesi...  accanto alla lingua originaria. 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

'Sushi' o 'susci'? 
Personalmente ritengo che i luoghi, laddove è possibile e fattibile, debbano essere trascritti nella lingua di destinazione in modo che coloro che non hanno basi linguistiche diverse dalla propria possano pronunziare il nome del luogo ed essere capiti da tutti. Certo questo non vale per tutti i luoghi, figuriamoci, ma principalmente per quelli di un certo rilievo. Come in questo caso dove, il luogo Soci che sarà anche di moda momentanea, perdurerà nella storia il ricordo delle olimpiadi che lì si sono svolte.
Sinceramente penso che scrivere Soči sia accettabile oltre che evita fraintendimenti inutili.


----------



## Sempervirens

In un primo tempo, quando vidi per la prima volta il nome Sochi mi venne di renderlo in italiano così: _Socci

_Poi vedendo che l'alternativa era in italiano Soci mi sono adeguato anch'io a questa trascrizione.

In tutti i casi metterei il nome nella lingua originale e la trascrizione in italiano. Qualora si richiedesse di accostare un'altra trascrizione in altra lingua, specificherei di quale lingua si tratta. 

S.V


----------



## Remus65

Hai ragione. Come una discussione appartata, nella pronuncia in russo l'ultima _i_ è fioca (una pronuncia simile alla parola inglese _lunch_) e la parola è monosillabica. Non come in italiano _soci_ (il plurale di _socio_). Ma questa discussione non c'entra qui.


----------



## learnerr

Remus65 said:


> Ma questa discussione non c'entra qui.


Non c'entra, e la parola originale è disillabica, con _i_ fioco ma udibile.


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> 'Sushi' o 'susci'?
> Personalmente ritengo che i luoghi, laddove è possibile e fattibile, debbano essere trascritti nella lingua di destinazione in modo che coloro che non hanno basi linguistiche diverse dalla propria possano pronunziare il nome del luogo ed essere capiti da tutti. Certo questo non vale per tutti i luoghi, figuriamoci, ma principalmente per quelli di un certo rilievo. Come in questo caso dove, il luogo Soci che sarà anche di moda momentanea, perdurerà nella storia il ricordo delle olimpiadi che lì si sono svolte.
> Sinceramente penso che scrivere Soči sia accettabile oltre che evita fraintendimenti inutili.



Se fosse cosi', dovremmo scrivere Uòscinton, Niù Iòrc, Siàttl ecc., e invece ci siamo abituati alla grafia inglese.



Per me e' una questione di ruolo dell'inglese come lingua franca, come detto da altri, che si estende anche alla trascrizione di nomi e luoghi scritti in un altro alfabeto.  A meno che il luogo non fosse gia' conosciuto in passato e non abbia gia' una versione italiana o una trascrizione secondo le regole italiane - es. Mosca, Pechino, Belgrado, Dublino ecc.


----------



## arturone

Ciao,secondo me Soci


----------



## dragonseven

Odysseus54 said:


> Se fosse cosi', dovremmo scrivere Vuòscington, Niù Iòrc, Siàttol ecc., e invece ci siamo abituati alla grafia inglese.
> 
> Per me e' una questione di ruolo dell'inglese come lingua franca, come detto da altri, che si estende anche alla trascrizione di nomi e luoghi scritti in un altro alfabeto.  A meno che il luogo non fosse gia' conosciuto in passato e non abbia gia' una versione italiana o una trascrizione secondo le regole italiane - es. Mosca, Pechino, Belgrado, Dublino ecc.


Ciao Odysseus
Pensavo di essere stato chiaro ma evidentemente non è così.
Nei tuoi esempi ci sono nomi di città creati dagli europei in base alle loro origini di provenienza, senza contare quelli derivanti direttamente dai nomi propri di persona. Essi presentano assiomi nella loro forma (lettere o sillabe non presenti nella lingua italiana) che indicano che il termine è di origine straniera. *Sochi *non ha questo: un italiano lo pronuncia per come lo vede scritto poiché non è palese la provenienza straniera del termine.
Come dicevo in precedenza credo sia bene informare il lettore che la pronuncia del nome di quella città è diverso da come lo vede per iscritto e che quindi si trovi un corrispettivo italiano per consentirne la giusta pronuncia a un madrelingua italiano.
Non è una questione di lingua franca o temporale. 
Le cose sono due o si scrive come ho già esposto oppure lo si scrive in lingua originale con tra parentesi la pronuncia tramite translitterazione o simboli fonetici. Ritengo sbagliato riportarlo per tutte le lingue in inglese in quanto questo dimostrerebbe la nostra subalternità linguistica non solo in campi tecnici di provenienza anglosassone (che ci può stare) ma anche per i nomi di luoghi che naturalmente non hanno inventato gli anglosassoni (e questo è insopportabile a meno che tutti assumiamo l'idea di avere come prima lingua l'inglese).


----------



## Sempervirens

Ho controllato sul mio atlante Zanichelli, (avrei dovuto farlo prima! ahime!),  e ho visto che la trascrizione usata è Soči.

Con questo non voglio dire che si debba tutti usare la trascrizione riportata da un atlante. E perché mai?

Saluti a tutti!


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Odysseus
> Pensavo di essere stato chiaro ma evidentemente non è così.
> Nei tuoi esempi ci sono nomi di città creati dagli europei in base alle loro origini di provenienza, senza contare quelli derivanti direttamente dai nomi propri di persona. Essi presentano assiomi nella loro forma (lettere o sillabe non presenti nella lingua italiana) che indicano che il termine è di origine straniera. *Sochi *non ha questo: un italiano lo pronuncia per come lo vede scritto poiché non è palese la provenienza straniera del termine.
> Come dicevo in precedenza credo sia bene informare il lettore che la pronuncia del nome di quella città è diverso da come lo vede per iscritto e che quindi si trovi un corrispettivo italiano per consentirne la giusta pronuncia a un madrelingua italiano.
> Non è una questione di lingua franca o temporale.
> Le cose sono due o si scrive come ho già esposto oppure lo si scrive in lingua originale con tra parentesi la pronuncia tramite translitterazione o simboli fonetici. Ritengo sbagliato riportarlo per tutte le lingue in inglese in quanto questo dimostrerebbe la nostra subalternità linguistica non solo in campi tecnici di provenienza anglosassone (che ci può stare) ma anche per i nomi di luoghi che naturalmente non hanno inventato gli anglosassoni (e questo è insopportabile a meno che tutti assumiamo l'idea di avere come prima lingua l'inglese).



Non so cosa intendi qui per 'assiomi', ma vedo che questa cosa di Sochi/Soci ti disturba parecchio.  Il che deriva secondo me da un'impostazione _assiomaticamente_ prescrittiva.  Se ti limitassi a osservare quello che succede nella lingua, come fanno in tanti, ti accorgeresti che l'accettazione della trascrizione inglese di nomi originariamente scritti in alfabeti diversi dal nostro e' molto diffusa, e da parecchio.

Kashmir - non Cascmir (orig. alf. hindi o urdu)
Ban Ki Moon - non Ban Chi Mun (orig. alf. coreano)
Shanghai - non Sciang(h)ai (orig. alf. cinese)
Ho Chi Minh - non Ho Ci Min (orig. alf. vietnamita)
Karachi - non Caraci (orig. alfabeto urdu)
Tashkent - non Tasckent
ecc. ecc.


Personalmente non è un fenomeno che mi toglie il sonno.  Non diminuisce la capacita' espressiva o comunicativa dell'italiano, ne' crea ambiguita' - forza l'apprendimento di alcune convenzioni grafiche dell'inglese ( 'oo' per 'u', 'sh' per 'sc' ecc.) .  

Parere mio, intendiamoci.  Se tu preferisci scrivere ai giornali perche' scrivano Caraci invece di Karachi, auguri.


----------



## dragonseven

Su esempio di Sempervirens anch'io ho appena controllato nell'enciclopedia IGDA del 1976-78 e la voce riportata è *Soči*,
città (224 000 ab.) della Rep. Russa (U.R.S.S.) nel Territorio di Krasnodar, 180 km a SSE del capol., porto sulla costa orien. del Mar Nero. [...]
Penso basti per togliere qualsiasi dubbio inerente a come si scrive in italiano.


Odysseus54 said:


> Non so cosa intendi qui per 'assiomi', ma vedo che questa cosa di Sochi/Soci ti disturba parecchio.  Il che deriva secondo me da un'impostazione _assiomaticamente_ prescrittiva.  Se ti limitassi a osservare quello che succede nella lingua, come fanno in tanti, ti accorgeresti che l'accettazione della trascrizione inglese di nomi originariamente scritti in alfabeti diversi dal nostro e' molto diffusa, e da parecchio.
> 
> Kashmir - non Cascmir (orig. alf. hindi o urdu)C'è la 'k' e 'sh' che nell'It. non ci sono (un italiano                                                                                     pronunzierebbe Casc- da 'casc-ata', 'casc-o' e non da                                                                                     'casc-ina' poiché precede una 'm').​Ban Ki Moon - non Ban Chi Mun (orig. alf. coreano)E' nome proprio di persona non di luogo.​Shanghai - non Sciang(h)ai (orig. alf. cinese)_______ma come 'no'!?In It. anche Sciangai (link).​Ho Chi Minh - non Ho Ci Min (orig. alf. vietnamita)E' uno pseudonimo non un luogo.​Karachi - non Caraci (orig. alfabeto urdu)__________ma come 'no'!?In It., Karaci o Caraci (IGDA).​Tashkent - non TasckentStessa cosa come per Kashmir, ma io trovo scritto in IGDA e qui Taškent.​ecc. ecc.Ecc., ecc.​
> Personalmente non è un fenomeno che mi toglie il sonno.  Non diminuisce la capacita' espressiva o comunicativa dell'italiano, ne' crea ambiguita' - forza l'apprendimento di alcune convenzioni grafiche dell'inglese ( 'oo' per 'u', 'sh' per 'sc' ecc.) .
> 
> Parere mio, intendiamoci.  Se tu preferisci scrivere ai giornali perche' scrivano Caraci invece di Karachi, auguri.


Odysseus a proposito di quanto hai scritto e riportato penso di averti già risposto per inciso (con 'assiomi' intendo dire 'principi generali evidenti e indimostrabili che possono fare da premessa a un ragionamento, una teoria e simili'). Posso solo aggiungere che non sono disturbato da questo atteggiamento, di notte dormo lo stesso, ma credo di avere diritto a criticare la cosa e a dire la mia per come la penso, cosa che ho fatto, e non ad imporlo come verità assodata a chiunque.


----------



## Sempervirens

Scusate tutti, ora che Odysseus mi ci ha fatto pensare, credo che sì molti nomi di città vengano trascritte in inglese ma mi sembra che questo sia valido per le consonanti. Le vocali sono magicamente restituite, a differenza dell'inglese, con suono univoco. Ho preso un abbaglio? 

Pure Sochi segue questa linea? 

Saluti


----------



## Odysseus54

Sempervirens said:


> Scusate tutti, ora che Odysseus mi ci ha fatto pensare, credo che sì molti nomi di città vengano trascritte in inglese ma mi sembra che questo sia valido per le consonanti. Le vocali sono magicamente restituite, a differenza dell'inglese, con suono univoco. Ho preso un abbaglio?
> 
> Pure Sochi segue questa linea?
> 
> Saluti




Non capisco la domanda.


----------



## Sempervirens

Odysseus, allora si vede che l'ho impostata male io la domanda. 

Dicevo, mi sembra che quando si parla di nomi di città riportati in scrittura inglese riesco a leggere le vocali come se fossero in italiano. Quando leggo i sostantivi della lingua inglese, perché non ho impiegato anni e anni per ricordare come si pronunciano le varie vocali a seconda di cosa viene prima  e cosa viene dopo, la vedo molto più complicata.
  Ho preso un abbaglio? Sochi non potrebbe essere scritto così, Sochee?  O forse sbaglio io. Ma mi sa che qui vado fuori dal tema. 

Saluti

S.V


----------



## learnerr

Sempervirens said:


> Sochi non potrebbe essere scritto così, Sochee?


È una trasliterazione. _и_ sempre va trasliterata come _i_ nell'inglese.


----------



## Sempervirens

learnerr said:


> È una trasliterazione. _и_ sempre va trasliterata come _i_ nell'inglese.




Ecco, io non ne ero al corrente, ma per merito tuo ora lo so. Grazie


----------



## Odysseus54

Sempervirens said:


> Odysseus, allora si vede che l'ho impostata male io la domanda.
> 
> Dicevo, mi sembra che quando si parla di nomi di città riportati in scrittura inglese riesco a leggere le vocali come se fossero in italiano. Quando leggo i sostantivi della lingua inglese, perché non ho impiegato anni e anni per ricordare come si pronunciano le varie vocali a seconda di cosa viene prima  e cosa viene dopo, la vedo molto più complicata.
> Ho preso un abbaglio? Sochi non potrebbe essere scritto così, Sochee?  O forse sbaglio io. Ma mi sa che qui vado fuori dal tema.
> 
> Saluti
> 
> S.V



'Sochee' creerebbe un prolungamento della vocale finale, qualcosa come 'Sochii'.

Credo che con le trascrizioni da un alfabeto all'altro si vada a colpi di approssimazione fonetica, perche' dietro alle convenzioni grafiche c'e' la realta' fonetica della lingua, e le sue differenze da altre lingue.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Sinceramente penso che scrivere Soči sia accettabile oltre che evita fraintendimenti inutili.


La trascrizione _Soči _la accetterei se si trattasse di una norma internazionalmente accetatta e usata generalmente per traslitterare l'alfabeto cirillico (e altri) in quello latino anche in altre lingue. Ma evidentemente non è così (basta guardare in Wikipedia). In altre ligue si usano trascrizioni più o meno fonetiche a seconda dell'ortografia della lingua concreta. In tal caso mi pare inutile introdurre grafemi non esistenti in italiano (neanche sulla tastiera) solo per trascrivere qualche nome geografico straniero. Insomma, personalmente preferirei _Soci _(che corrisponde alla pronuncia russa di _Сочи_).


----------



## Sempervirens

Odysseus54 said:


> 'Sochee' creerebbe un prolungamento della vocale finale, qualcosa come 'Sochii'.
> 
> Credo che con le trascrizioni da un alfabeto all'altro si vada a colpi di approssimazione fonetica, perche' dietro alle convenzioni grafiche c'e' la realta' fonetica della lingua, e le sue differenze da altre lingue.



Giustissimo. Meglio attenersi dunque alle regole già in vigore. Grazie dei chiarimenti!

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> La trascrizione _Soči _la accetterei se si trattasse di una norma internazionalmente accetatta e usata generalmente per traslitterare l'alfabeto cirillico (e altri) in quello latino anche in altre lingue. Ma evidentemente non è così (basta guardare in Wikipedia). In altre ligue si usano trascrizioni più o meno fonetiche a seconda dell'ortografia della lingua concreta. In tal caso mi pare inutile introdurre grafemi non esistenti in italiano (neanche sulla tastiera) solo per trascrivere qualche nome geografico straniero. Insomma, personalmente preferirei _Soci _(che corrisponde alla pronuncia russa di _Сочи_).


Ciao Francis,
ti suggerisco di leggere il mio post #19, è almeno da 35 anni che esiste la forma *Soči *non è un'invenzione di oggi.
Poi, lo ridico per tutti quanti, se credete che le enciclopedie, gli atlanti, ecc. sbaglino nel dare informazioni siete liberissimi di farlo e nessuno ve lo nega, ma in situazioni formali è bene attenersi a quanto questi enunciano senza cercare di inventarsi translitterazioni che non esistono.


----------



## ohbice

A me soci ricorda un po' troppo il plurale di socio... anche se devo ammettere che il contesto aiuterebbe a dintinguere senza problemi di cosa si sta parlando.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Dragon . 

Io non ti volevo contraddire, anzi, capisco bene anche il motivo della scelta di questo tipo di traslitterazione (le lettere š, č, ž ... fanno parte degli alfabeti della maggior parte delle lingue slave che usano l'alfabeto latino e rendono bene la pronuncia delle corrispondenti lettere cirilliche, quindi offrono una buona soluzione). Comunque, se fosse tutto così chiaro e bello, non sarebbe stata aperta la presente discussione ... Insomma, nonostante l'esistenza ormai 35-enne della forma _Soči _in alcune enciclopedie italiane, non mi pare che sia comunemente usata (p.e. nella stampa) e conosciuta dalla gente italiana in genere. Per cui mi pare più pratico scrivere _Soci _(al meno per il momento). Se invece esistesse una "norma" internazionale che favorirerebbe questa traslitterazione, allora potrebbe diventare comunemente conosciuta e alla fine, anche usata in generale. 

P.S. Io sono forse l'unico trai i discutenti che le lettere  š, č, ž ecc... le uso quottidiamente (in Slovacco) e le anche trovo nella tastiera  ...


----------



## Odysseus54

francisgranada said:


> La traslitterazione esiste, ma non la norma che favorirerebbe il suo uso generale .




Tanto e' vero che fino ad ora le uniche lettere straniere che sono ospitate nelle tastiere italiane sono j,k,w,x,y.  

Personalmente non ci vedo nulla di male ad utilizzare š, č, ž, ma non credo sia un uso diffuso.  In altre parole, non credo che favorirebbe la comprensione dei suoni rappresentati, senza un periodo di introduzione generale delle nuove convenzioni.


----------



## dragonseven

Sono d'accordo con voi che in italiano il segno diacritico in questione ossia l'antiflesso (o háček) non è contemplato, però è anche vero che in certi dialetti è utilizzato come nel friulano, nell'abruzzese e, non vorrei dire un'eresia, anche nel marchigiano e toscano dove la particella affermativa _sì_ viene pronunciata e penso scritta in _*š*ì_ = _ʃì _(_scì_). 

Inoltre sappiamo bene riconoscerlo dallo slavo in quanto i loro cognomi principalmente finiscono in _-i_*ć*: 
_Savi*ć*evi*ć*, Mihajlovi*ć*, Ivani*š*evi*ć*, Ibrahimovi*ć* , Djokovi*ć*_.
Non avendo né in italiano, né nei dialetti il fonema *ć* = _tɕ_ (_Běi*j*īng; _come [tʃ] ma più schiacciato), veniva riportato come 
*č* = _tʃ_ (_ciao_, _ceco_) poiché è il fonema che utilizziamo più vicino all'originale. 

Altri esempi per gli amanti della musica classica ricordo _Dvo*ř*ák_ e _Pëtr Il'i*č* *Č*ajkovskij _(spesso translitterato come _Pyotr Ilyi*ch* *Tch*aikovsky _[angl.] o _Peter Ili*č* *Ci*aikovsky _[it.]).

Altro esempio, in questo caso nella translitterazione inglese, il cognome _Bastiani*ch*_ che mi pare poco americano pur essendo di Astoria, Queens NY, USA.

@Odysseus: oltre _j, k, w,x, y_ vi è anche _ç._


----------



## Sempervirens

Amici, pure io la penso come Francis e Dragonseven, e perché no, come gli altri amici , Odysseus e tanti altri che hanno diligentemente apportato il proprio contributo a questa discussione, tuttavia bisogna ricordare a noi stessi che molto spesso, troppo, siamo utenti passivi quando ci viene comunicato qualcosa, mentre potremmo diventare comunicanti attivi quando vogliamo noi comunicare qualcosa secondo le nostre conoscenze.

Io un bisbiglio agli orecchi glielo farei a quelli che buttano giù parole sui giornali... Guardate che c'è pure _Soči, _se non vi disturba troppo.

Io, come avevo detto prima , in un primo tempo avevo menzionato _Socci_, pronunciato e scritto nel mio immaginario individuale. Poi però vengo a sapere di _Sochi_, e va bene; poi ancora della forma _Soči__. _
Secondo me il problema sta alla radice. Io introdurrei anche  š, č, ž.

Ci incastra e non ci incastra ma, non so da voi ma qui in Giappone si sono convinti che ogni trigramma *chi *vada per forza di cose pronunciato all'inglese.
Se gli spieghi che in italiano  *ci* è l'inglese *chi*, e *chi *è pronunciato *Ki*, ti guardano come se tu fossi un appestato. 

Mi sembra che con questo modo di fare si favorisca esclusivamente l'assimilazione dei fonemi inglesi, quando invece questi sono poco rilevanti in confronto alle altre miliardi e miliardi di parole di altre lingue di tutto lo scibile del globo terracqueo.

Questo era quanto era in mia intenzione di dire, senza togliere rispetto ad alcun parlante o lingua.

Pure io sono propenso a _disimportantizzare_ (scusate l'eresia lessicale ma quando ci vuole ci vuole) le  numerose e spesso invadenti trascrizioni in inglese, ma poco posso fare nel mio piccolo. Anche qui un caso di _...I frati e.... l'orto._

S.V


----------



## Odysseus54

La fortuna di una lingua deriva da fattori economici, politici, militari, culturali.  Oggi l'inglese e' un po' quello che è stato il latino per le popolazioni assimilate nell'impero romano.  E' un dato di fatto.  E' la lingua franca del commercio, dell'informazione, della cultura all'interno dell'occidente, e nei rapporti tra occidente e oriente.  E' quindi naturale che accadano certe cose - che per esempio le convenzioni fonetiche inglesi siano piu' conosciute delle convenzioni fonetiche del francese o dello svedese, e che li' spesso si vada a finire nella trascrizione di nomi propri o parole di lingue terze.

A me la cosa disturba fino a un certo punto, probabilmente perche' vivo a cavalcioni delle due lingue, ma anche perche' la coesistenza di due o piu' sistemi alfabetici nella trascrizione di parole straniere non puo' fare molto danno.

Trovo molto piu' dannosi i calchi semantici e sintattici, li' si' che varrebbe la pena scrivere ai giornali..

Se poi invece vogliamo parlare di subalternita' culturale, e' un argomento che temo non possa affrontarsi con successo a forza di lettere ai giornali su grafie improprie o calchi linguistici.  Chi produce contenuto produce anche la lingua che lo esprime.


----------



## Sempervirens

Odysseus, bravissimo , hai sintetizzato egregiamente tante cose e tutte pertinenti. Io nel mio piccolo cerco di diffondere quel poco che so. Così facendo credo di contribuire positivamente alla conversazione e allo sviluppo della lingua, nonché alla domanda dell'autore di questa discussione. Continuando sul filo di questo ''sbottonamento'', per me , quando leggo libri di storia, di civiltà, di lingue, più che subalternità provo interesse, interesse generale e in eguale misura per tutti.

Ritornando nel merito della domanda, a mio figlio spiegherò che io, relativamente istruito e relativamente indipendente culturalmente, lo scrivo _Socci_, che sull'atlante viene riportato alla voce _Soči, _e che invece i giornali,  subalterni, diffondono Sochi. 
Facendo così non mi renderò complice di un appiattimento e _superkoinizzamento _ di tutte quelle culture indipendenti. Anzi , andrò ad aumentare il numero di coloro che s'impuntano di volere combattere questa globalizzazione della lingua e/o del fonetismo ad essa associato. 

I calchi  semantici li tiro fuori anch'io, in italiano e secondo le  regole di pronuncia dell'italiano. E i Giapponesi, quelli tutti anziani e cocciuti come me, la quale lingua ha la pronuncia delle vocali univocamente come in italiano, me ne sono riconoscenti. 

Chiudo dicendo che abbiamo ragione tutti e che non è colpa vostra se io non mi sento subalterno.

Volevo aggiungere che la mia non è una presa di posizione poiché considerandomi libero io stesso di riflesso mi immagino che lo vogliate essere anche voi. Quindi intendo l'utilizzo di _Sochi _una vostra libertà di scelta, tra le varie opzioni in giro.

Speriamo che i toni miei non vi siano apparsi come quelli di un individuo polemico! Grazie per la vostra cortese pazienza e il vostro desiderio di conoscere le altrui idee! 

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Odysseus54 said:


> ... Personalmente non ci vedo nulla di male ad utilizzare š, č, ž, ma non credo sia un uso diffuso.  In altre parole, non credo che favorirebbe la comprensione dei suoni rappresentati, senza un periodo di introduzione generale delle nuove convenzioni.


Sono d'accordo. E' praticamente quello che sto dicendo anch'io, ma ci vedo anche due problemi pratici:

1. E' poco probabile che una tale convenzione possa diventare generalmente applicata, se si tratta _solamente _di una soluzione/iniziativa italiana. La presenza/influenza di varie trascrizioni, soprattutto di quella inglese, è troppo _forte _(per dire così). E' questo per cui preferirei una convenzione ("norma") piuttosto internazionale, visto che infatti non si tratta di un problema esclusivamente italiano.  

2. Il "problema" non si risolve solo con l'introduzione delle lettere  _š, č, ž_. Per esempio, il nome di _Lenin _si dovrebbe traslitterare _Ľeňin  _(si pronuncia "gliégnin"). E' strano che Wikipedia riporta _Soči_, ma _Lenin _... Insomma, per traslitterare giustamente le parole scritte in cirillico (non solo russo) dovremmo introdurre (almeno) le seguenti lettere (grafemi): _š, č, ž, ň, ľ, ť, ď, ć, ъ, ě._ E questo risolverebbe solo la trascrizione dei nomi originalmente scritti in cirillico. Immaginiamici altre scritture non latine (arabo, ebraico, hindi, cinese, giapponese ....).

P.S.1. Per dir la verità, l'inglese, nonostante il suo ruolo internaziole ed indiscutibile,  assolutamente non mi pare una lingua "ideale" per trascrivere/rendere la pronucia giusta delle parole straniere (in generale, non solo quelle russe) ... Per cui per la lingua italiana preferirei possibilmente la trascrizione fonetica "naturale" italiana e non quella inglese. 

P.S. 2. @Sempervirens (ciao):  _Socci _(con doppia ci) non ha troppo senso, neanche dal punto di vista dell'ortografia  italiana. In russo si scrive e si pronuncia con una semplice _ci_ (_ч_, _č_).


----------



## Sempervirens

Francis, a chi lo dici! ma il fatto è che io, toscano legno torto e sbilenco pure, pronuncerei Soci con la C _biascicata,_insomma alla toscana. Con due C stabilizzo e _fortifico _il fonema e lo pronuncio come le due C di cappu*cc*ino.

E con due lettere *C *mi viene spontaneo, non chiedetemi il perché, poiché non lo so nemmeno io, di pronunciare la O aperta e non chiusa. Anche qui la grafia inglese fa acqua, in fatto di segni diacritici. 

Ecco, qui sorge una domanda correlata al tema iniziale: Sòchi o Sóchi? 

Saluti e, scusate, caso mai non l'aveste capito, io abolirei l'obbligo di imparare solo l'inglese come seconda lingua e metterei sullo stesso vassoio tutte le lingue del mondo. Chiamatemi illuso ma non chiamatemi coatto. 

Saluti a tutti

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Dragon .
> Io non ti volevo contraddire[...]Comunque, se fosse tutto così chiaro e bello, non sarebbe stata aperta la presente discussione ... Insomma, nonostante l'esistenza ormai 35-enne della forma _Soči _in alcune enciclopedie italiane, non mi pare che sia comunemente usata (p.e. nella stampa) e conosciuta dalla gente italiana in genere. Per cui mi pare più pratico scrivere _Soci _(al meno per il momento). Se invece esistesse una "norma" internazionale che favorirerebbe questa traslitterazione, allora potrebbe diventare comunemente conosciuta e alla fine, anche usata in generale.
> 
> P.S. Io sono forse l'unico trai i discutenti che le lettere  š, č, ž ecc... le uso quottidiamente (in Slovacco) e le anche trovo *anche* nella tastiera  ...


Ciao Francis .
Io non mi sono sentito contraddetto, il post l'ho scritto per precisazione dopo che hai riportato una riflessione su un mio post precedente a quello che ti ho indicato. 
La discussione penso sia stata aperta perché, dato che le trascrizioni del luogo riportate in generale causa l'evento sono quelle descritte in OP, non si conosceva la giusta translitterazione che per colpa della pigrizia o, come dice Odysseus, per questioni commerciali (si pensi a tutti i gadget ed oggetti in vendita con la scritta Sochi.ru 2014), i giornalisti & co. si sono limitati a quella anglofona.

Da qui rispondo anche al tuo post #36 che non riporto per evitare prolissità.
 La "norma" esiste insieme a regole correlate e da tempi non sospetti: ISO 9 creata nel 1954 partendo dagli studi di fine '800, evolutasi nel 1968, 1986 e 1995 e adottata dal 2003-07 come norma di riferimento internazionale.
 Per approfondimenti si vedano pure, e non solo, i vari collegamenti che qui riporto:  1; 2; 3; 4; 5; 6.

Il caso di _Lenin_ è uno pseudonimo ed antecedente le norme ufficiali, comunque il nome vero e proprio è giustamente translitterato e non solo su Wikipedia.
Riportare tutte le lettere, i grafemi ecc. sulle tastiere italiane ed occidentali è un discorso privo di senso, in quanto non sono di uso comune (se non per un traduttore di tipo specifico), oltre che comunque si hanno i codici ASCII, gli Alt Codes ecc.

Inoltre sono d'accordo con te sul post scriptum. Per di più in italiano non ci sarebbe bisogno della particolare _č_, in questo caso visto che segue una _i_, basterebbe _Soci _per la pronuncia, ma in Italia c'è già una località con quel nome e la sua popolazione nel leggere sui giornali che le Olimpiadi si sarebbero svolte a Soci, scherzosamente, si sono fatti notare dicendo che si sarebbero svolte da loro  (questo è solo un'esempio sull'ambiguità della trascrizione).


Odysseus54 said:


> La fortuna di una lingua deriva da fattori economici, politici, militari, culturali.  Oggi l'inglese e' un po' quello che è stato il latino per le popolazioni assimilate nell'impero romano.  E' un dato di fatto. [...]


Ciao Odysseus .
Per quanto riguarda questo tuo concetto, condivisibile come tutto il resto del tuo post in questione, ti chiedo se allora dobbiamo aspettare delle nuove invasioni barbariche per liberarci da questa prepotenza?  :-D


----------



## bubu7

Ciao a tutti.

A mio parere oggi la grafia consigliata è Sochi (guardando la televisione e leggendo i giornali non si ritrovano, praticamente, altre grafie) e la pronuncia _sòci_ (o aperta).

Domani, passata l'_ebbrezza_ olimpica, nella remota eventualità che si dovesse ancora nominare la località, sarà raccomandabile ripiegare sulla grafia _Soči_ (usando la _c_ con l'accento pipa, comunemente utilizzata per la trascrizione del corrispondente segno dell'alfabeto cirillico), sebbene anche questa seconda forma grafica presenti dei problemi perché la _č_ non appartiene all'alfabeto italiano. Tra l'altro _Soči_ è la grafia consigliata dal DOP (II ed. 1970).

L'adozione della grafia italiana _Soci_ pone problemi di coerenza comunicativa legati ai _media_ attualmente più diffusi (la traslitterazione usata in televisione è quella inglese).

Non mi sembra il caso d'intraprendere crociate puristiche in difesa della forma italiana di questa parola la cui diffusione sarà effimera come una cometa (di quelle che appaiono una sola volta... ).


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...  Il caso di _Lenin_ è uno pseudonimo ed antecedente le norme ufficiali ...


Solo per curisiosità: il nome di _Lenin _l'ho sentito pronunciare correttamente solo in italiano (oltre il russo, ovviamente). Non mi ricordo più quando e dove, probabilmente in qualche programma in tv parecchi anni fa.

P.S. Generalmente, neanche in slovacco e ceco (lingue slave) lo pronuciano correttamente ...


----------

